# 2013  HERE I come for YOU



## thomaslop08 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Goal:*
My goal for this cycle is to gain an amount of LBM and strength,  hopefully this cycle go good. And to make sure I keep this gain on the  post ?pct 
I will upload before and after picture and see how my progress goes from there.

*CYCLE: *
Super DMZ RX 2.0 ? 30 days, 2 caps daily
1 cap with meal 1; 1 cap with meal 4
Advance cycle support
*PCT: *
Osta Rx 
E-Control Rx
?	I do have nolvadex on deck in-case I need it.
*DIET: *
Calories vary around from 2600-3200
*TRAINING:*

I will be doing this rock hard challenge that I like doing, is a 6 days training
Monday-Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Tuesday- Legs/Calves/Abs
Wednesday- Back/Traps/Biceps/ Forearms
Thursday-Chest/shoulders/triceps
Friday- Legs/Calves/Abs
Saturday-- Back/Traps/Biceps/ Forearms


​


----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok today was a good workout, i was supposed to do legs but there was this one guy on the machine so long that i just decide to do back/Traps/biceps/ forearms.

Today was my first time taking one pill of super dmz this morning, at 5 i will be taking my second pill. Let see how this week goes.


----------



## flynike (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck with your goals!!


----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 16, 2012)

flynike said:


> Good luck with your goals!!



Thank you


----------

